#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Provedor com menos de 100 clientes, precisa ou não de SCM?

## Jec

Olá, meu nome é Jecimar. Sou novo aqui no fórum, peço desculpas se postei em local errado. Estou para montar um pequeno provedor mas me veio algumas dúvidas com relação a licença SCM. Sei que é um assunto que já foi debatido aqui no fórum, mas não vi nenhum post recente, e como neste ano (2017) as regras mudaram resolvi criar este para sanar esta dúvida. A dúvida é a seguinte; eu pretendo montar em uma pequena torre de 33 metros duas basestation Intelbras Apc 5m 90+ e uma ubiquiti powerbeam 400 para receber o link e cpe wom 5000i para os clientes. O local é zona rural, e o máximo de clientes que vou ter serão uns 100 com 1 a 5 megas cada. Coisa simples só pra atender aos moradoras isolados que não tem acesso a internet. Segundo as novas regras da Anatel de 22 de junho de 2017, usando esses rádios, preciso de SCM? Esses rádios são de radiação restrita? 

A nova regra diz; "A Agência Nacional de Telecomunicações (Anatel) aprovou hoje (22) a dispensa de outorga de serviços para pequenos provedores de acesso à internet que tenham menos de 5 mil clientes. Conforme a decisão, as empresas que prestarem serviços de Comunicação Multimídia (SCM) e Limitado Privado (SLP) não precisarão do pedido de autorização de outorga, que somente será exigido se elas ultrapassarem o limite de usuários.A decisão, debatida desde 2015, vale para as empresas que utilizam transmissão por meios confinados ou equipamentos de *radiação restrita*. A intenção é facilitar o funcionamento de pequenos provedores em cidades com poucas dezenas de milhares de habitantes." 

Desde já agradeço a todos que puderem me ajudar.

----------


## sphreak

> Olá, meu nome é Jecimar. Sou novo aqui no fórum, peço desculpas se postei em local errado. Estou para montar um pequeno provedor mas me veio algumas dúvidas com relação a licença SCM. Sei que é um assunto que já foi debatido aqui no fórum, mas não vi nenhum post recente, e como neste ano (2017) as regras mudaram resolvi criar este para sanar esta dúvida. A dúvida é a seguinte; eu pretendo montar em uma pequena torre de 33 metros duas basestation Intelbras Apc 5m 90+ e uma ubiquiti powerbeam 400 para receber o link e cpe wom 5000i para os clientes. O local é zona rural, e o máximo de clientes que vou ter serão uns 100 com 1 a 5 megas cada. Coisa simples só pra atender aos moradoras isolados que não tem acesso a internet. Segundo as novas regras da Anatel de 22 de junho de 2017, usando esses rádios, preciso de SCM? Esses rádios são de radiação restrita? 
> 
> A nova regra diz; "[FONT="]A Agência Nacional de Telecomunicações (Anatel) aprovou hoje (22) a dispensa de outorga de serviços para pequenos provedores de acesso à internet que tenham menos de 5 mil clientes. Conforme a decisão, as empresas que prestarem serviços de Comunicação Multimídia (SCM) e Limitado Privado (SLP) não precisarão do pedido de autorização de outorga, que somente será exigido se elas ultrapassarem o limite de usuários.[/FONT]A decisão, debatida desde 2015, vale para as empresas que utilizam transmissão por meios confinados ou equipamentos de *radiação restrita*. A intenção é facilitar o funcionamento de pequenos provedores em cidades com poucas dezenas de milhares de habitantes." 
> 
> Desde já agradeço a todos que puderem me ajudar.


Se você tiver menos de 5000 clientes, utilizar meios confinados (cabo, UTP, fibra, etc) ou equipamentos de radiação restrita (generalizando >>> wifi em 900mhz, 2.4Ghz ou 5.8 Ghz com EIRP máxima de 30dBm) é dispensado a outorga.
É necessário somente comunicação de inicio de atividades (necessário apresentação de Crea, resp técnico e taxas anuais pagas)

Leia este tópico: https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=188276

Leia este documento: http://www.anatel.gov.br/Portal/docu..._teia/1897.pdf

----------


## eduardomotoboys

Bom dia 
Uma pergunta um técnico em rede pode assinar o projeto

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Infelizmente nenhum técnico pode assinar o projeto de rede, mas sim a execução dos serviços mediante o pagamento de ART, na prática isso não acontece por que o engenheiro assina o projeto e quem executa o serviço é um "qualquer" por que não existe fiscalização para tal.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Isso é uma faca de dois gumes, se tiver menos do que 5000 clientes, a empresa não ter filial, acho que não ultrapassar os limites do Estado ou país, proibido de importar rádios dedicados.
Sempre precisarão de equipamentos licenciados e homologados pela ANATEL e ANEEL além de notas fiscais, cupom fiscal não tem validade em muitos casos por se tratar de uma empresa.

----------


## Jec

Muito obrigado a todos que responderam ao tópico, me ajudou bastante. Não sei como funciona aqui no fórum, deve fechar o tópico? Ou deixar aberto para que outros também possam tirar suas dúvidas?

----------

